# Driver Wheeled



## Dog (7 Jan 2008)

I've been slotted to go on a Driver Wheeled course in Meaford for 2 months.... What takes two months to learn? Is this typical of DW courses?


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Jan 2008)

*Typical Course EO/PO List:*
DDC
Hazardous Material
Dangerous Goods
Rules of the Road
Understanding the Proper Actions to Be Taken At the Scene of an Accident
Prevent and Fight Vehicle Fires
*LSVW*
State the Basic Characteristics And Locate & Identify the Main Exterior Components of the LSVW w/Trailer
Identify the Components of the Drivers & Crew Compartment And Explain the Operation of Selected Components
Operate the Cargo Area Equipment
Service the Cooling System
Service the Lubricating System
Service Fuel, Air Intake, Exhaust
Service Steering And Brake System
Service Power Train & Suspension
Service the Electrical System
Perform the Daily Inspection (First, Halt & Last Parades) To Include Trip Tickets
Driver Information Test (DIT) & Supp Test
Service the LSVW
Start Up, Warm Up, Move off, Steer, Stop, Reverse, Shut Down & Slave Start the LSVW
Safe Backing Course
Ground Guide the LSVW
Couple And Uncouple A Trailer
Action On Occupying Harbours & Hides (Lecture)
Recover & Tow
Action On Occupying Harbours & Hides
Drive Tracks & Trails
Drive At Night
MSE ROAD TEST (1066)
*MLVW*
State the Basic Characteristics And Locate & Identify the Main Exterior Components of the MLVW W/Trailer
Operate the Cargo Area Components
Service the Cooling System
Service the Lubricating System
Service the Fuel, Air Intake & Exhaust System
Service the Brake System
Service the Power Steering & Suspension
Service the Power Train
Perform the Daily Inspection (First, Halt & Last Parades) To Include Trip Tickets
Couple And Uncouple A Trailer
Start Up, Warm Up, Move off, Steer, Stop, Reverse, Shut Down & Slave Start the MLVW
Ground Guide the MLVW
Drive On Highways & Through Built Up Areas
Drive On Highways & In Built Up Areas (Night)
Recover & Tow
Drive Tracks & Trails
Drive At Night
MSE ROAD TEST (1066)
Clean & Turn In Equipment
*MILCOT*
MILCOT Conversion Course


----------



## Dog (7 Jan 2008)

Thanks, that's a more complete answer than I expected.

So just the 3 vehicles? HL is it's own seperate course?


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2008)

Dog,
Yes HLVW is a separate course.


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Jan 2008)

I aim to please when answering a question - G-Wagon is also separate.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Jan 2008)

Sorry guys, I was a bit late on that question.

Thanks for covering me.


----------



## Dog (7 Jan 2008)

Too bad about the HL.... I was hoping..... *sigh*

So I get Dangerous Goods as well? Excellent.
What is DDC?


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2008)

DDC = Defensive Driving Course

You should also get a Safe Backing Course as well.


----------



## Gunner98 (7 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> DDC = Defensive Driving Course
> 
> You should also get a Safe Backing Course as well.



SBC is on the list I provided below.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Jan 2008)

Dog said:
			
		

> Too bad about the HL.... I was hoping..... *sigh*



Pre-reqr is air brakes. FYI..


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> SBC is on the list I provided below.



Seen.  I wasn't looking for it under the individual vehicle but as a general course.


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2008)

The fun course is the WDC (Winter driving course)

When I took mine, they would ice up an auxiliary runway @St Hubert airport.
(Unfortunately for Base transport, the Fire department also hosed down the snowbanks)
Dual pedaled staff cars didn't have a chance!  >


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jan 2008)

Dog said:
			
		

> What takes two months to learn?



Humm....theres a little thing called practice.


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Jan 2008)

Dog said:
			
		

> I've been slotted to go on a Driver Wheeled course in Meaford for 2 months.... What takes two months to learn? Is this typical of DW courses?



There is also the actual DRIVING component.  You have to drive a specified number minimum # of km (Don't recall off the top of my head, I think its over 100km per vehicle, I am sure an MSE Op will fill me in), on highway, through built up areas, during the day and at night, multiply that by the number of candidates and built-in extra time for those who need a little more practice (because there will be handful that need it), and now you can start to see why this can take 2 months.  If they still taught the Iltis it be  longer, cause you would need to teach half the class to drive standard. 8)


----------



## Fusaki (7 Jan 2008)

> I've been slotted to go on a Driver Wheeled course in Meaford for 2 months.... What takes two months to learn? Is this typical of DW courses?



I did my Driver Wheeled course less then a year ago, covering only the G-Wagon and the MLVW. We also did the DDC, safe backing, and dangerous goods. All said and done, the course took just under a month to complete.

2 Months seems a bit long to me...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2008)

Maybe it's a weekend course?


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a weekend course?



It may just be a large course


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jan 2008)

Might be. But according to the TP's for the ML and LS both are supposed to be 10 days long each.


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Jan 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I did my Driver Wheeled course less then a year ago, covering only the G-Wagon and the MLVW. We also did the DDC, safe backing, and dangerous goods. All said and done, the course took just under a month to complete.
> 
> 2 Months seems a bit long to me...



Well he is also doing LS as well, maybe they are a large group?


----------



## The_Falcon (7 Jan 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Maybe it's a weekend course?



I did my drivers course on the weekends, we went from Oct 01 - May 02, every other weekend (save for xmas, and march break), we also had 2 platoons of candidates.


----------



## Dog (7 Jan 2008)

Not a weekend course, it's going to be running full-time... I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks 2 months is a tad lengthy.


----------



## Fdtrucker (7 Jan 2008)

Driver Wheeled Courses in Meaford are being run by a civilian contractor company for DND, like Gagetown and 1 Fd Amb. I don't know if contractor are being used in other bases. All vehicles have their own TP/QS's. If there is a large number (max 24 students per course) of students the contractor might concentrate a couple of courses on a specific veh, then go onto another vehs for a couple of courses or there is a shortage of the specific vehicles or instructors causing this to turn into 2 months. I have taught 6 weeks on Driver Wheeled courses that included 3 SMP vehs (not the HLVW) while in Petawawa.


----------



## BDTyre (8 Jan 2008)

I'm nominated for a weekend course covering only the MLs, running from ~3 Feb to ~30 May; it appears to be 5 weekends, so 10 days.  Not sure if they're doing it with Friday nights or even if they're overnighting.  As far as I can tell, it is being run by a service battalion.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2008)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I'm nominated for a weekend course covering only the MLs, running from *~3 Feb to ~30 May*; it *appears to be 5 weekends*, so 10 days.  Not sure if they're doing it with Friday nights or even if they're overnighting.  As far as I can tell, it is being run by a service battalion.



3 Feb - 30 May is only 5 weekends?  I gotta get me a new calendar......


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> 3 Feb - 30 May is only 5 weekends?  I gotta get me a new calendar......



Perhaps they were born on Feb 29th.    ???


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jan 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps they were born on Feb 29th.    ???



That means they get a birthday this year!!  ;D


----------



## MikeL (8 Jan 2008)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I'm nominated for a weekend course covering only the MLs, running from ~3 Feb to ~30 May; it appears to be 5 weekends, so 10 days.  Not sure if they're doing it with Friday nights or even if they're overnighting.  As far as I can tell, it is being run by a service battalion.



You will be driving on some nights to get your night driving experiance an if it's run like my ML course you will have 1 over nighter out in Chilliwack(you'll stay on the base) during the field driving portion.


----------



## BDTyre (9 Jan 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> 3 Feb - 30 May is only 5 weekends?  I gotta get me a new calendar......



Did I type May?  I might have meant to type March.  But maybe it is May...taking into account the junior ranks ball, a week long range ex in March for all the infantry regiments, and so on and so forth.


----------



## idunno1987 (16 Jan 2008)

hmm yea 2 months seems a bit long im slotted for dvr wheeled in meaford, jan 28-feb 22nd???......for ls ml and milcot.....i guess ill see u there just look for Leroux,bomber type


----------



## BDTyre (18 Jan 2008)

Yeah, it was March 30.  Don't know why I was thinking May.

And supposedly the course starts on a Sunday.  Odd for a weelend course.  Unless they made a mistake on the dates.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> The fun course is the WDC (Winter driving course)
> 
> When I took mine, they would ice up an auxiliary runway @St Hubert airport.
> (Unfortunately for Base transport, the Fire department also hosed down the snowbanks)
> Dual pedaled staff cars didn't have a chance!  >




My brand new E-Cab didn't have a chance! I love that course! I would re-do it in a heart beat.  >


----------



## geo (29 Jan 2008)

WDC is a lot of fun.
Hair raising for the instructor but fun for the candidate.

The snowbanks is supposed to make the course relatively harmless...  Hosing down the snowbanks wasn't part of the program though.
Crash & bang - plenty of opportunities to practice filling out the driver's report of an accident.


----------



## dan005e (31 Jan 2008)

2 Months for only LS, ML, and MILCOT sounds really lengthy to me as well.

I'm on my driver Wheel here at 2RCR and its supposed to be just over 2 months long and we are doing ML, LS, Airbrakes and LAV III. I wonder where all the extra time is coming from.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (31 Jan 2008)

Let’s not forget the other important parts of a long course

1 Entry Paperwork (possibly completed by course finish) 
2  Coffee, making, drinking & cleaning up
3	Stand around and wait while they reorg the course due to (insert technical term for screwup here)
4	Inspection parades, base parade, squadron parade, parade for unknown reasons, etc
5	Repeat steps 2&3 as required
6	Early Friday departures for happy hour
7	Possible charge parade on Monday (see 6)
8	Diversity and harassment refresher due to above
9	Repeat steps 2&3 as required
10	Volunteered to assist in BCWO rock painting parade
11	Wait turn for vehicle as only half of the vehicles requested arrived
12	Wait while vehicle is getting fixed (parts to arrive day after course is finished)
13	Exit paperwork


----------



## geo (31 Jan 2008)

Colin... you forgot the mandatory Sports / PT periods...


----------



## BDTyre (4 Feb 2008)

Well, I ended up not on my MLVW course because I was told -in typical reserve fashion- three days before it was set to start that I needed the LSVW course.  Something to do with the cooling system not being taught on the MLVW course, but it is taught on the LSVW course even though the LS has a different system than the ML.

Oh well.  I shall remain DDC qualified yet unable to drive any military vehicles until the fall.


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2008)

Canadiantire...
Under normal conditions, you aren't supposed to be loaded onto a DND sponsored DDC course before having your DND404s.  At one time, you even had to wait 12 months from receiving 404s before being judged "ready".

At least, with the DDC, you might be able to parlay yourself with a better civy insurance rate.... not wasted time at all.


----------



## patt (4 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Canadiantire...
> Under normal conditions, you aren't supposed to be loaded onto a DND sponsored DDC course before having your DND404s.  At one time, you even had to wait 12 months from receiving 404s before being judged "ready".
> 
> At least, with the DDC, you might be able to parlay yourself with a better civy insurance rate.... not wasted time at all.



really? during our DP1, before any driving we did a 2 day session on DDC.


----------



## BDTyre (4 Feb 2008)

Intresting...I've been DDC for a year now.  I got it before I even got my SQ.  Except mine was only one day.  I wonder if there are differrent DDCs out there - the one I did was basically an Ontario provincial DDC.  But that's interesting about the insurance.  I'll have to try that, except my actual DDC certificate supposedly resides in the QM and not with me.


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2008)

I would gather that it's a question of Philosophy...
Will the driving techniques discussed on the DDC mean anything to someone who has not driven before?
After having driven for a little while, the material covered on the DDC begin to mean something.

DDC on 1 day VS 2.... Two day course is split DDC both mornings and Safe Backing Course done in the Afternoon...

Canadiantire... ask your QM for a copy (if not original) of your DDC certificate.  Your insurance company will by force of habbit, penalise now/young drivers with a high insurance rate / high deductible.... some insurers will take DDC & SBC training into account & give you credit for "advanced training" that most newby drivers don't have.


----------



## TN2IC (4 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> some insurers will take DDC & SBC training into account & give you credit for "advanced training" that most newby drivers don't have.




"Some" is the key word. I was told to pound sand.


----------



## geo (4 Feb 2008)

you can always look up other insurance companies...
Between Household insurance, Car insurance & Life insurance - you & your wife (?) probably have more leverage than you think.


----------

